# Early weight gain in pregnancy



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Peter

I'm 6.5 weeks pregnant and I'm already gaining weight fast.

Being that I'm not particulary big 5ft and weigh roughly 9 stone, it concerns me that I'm rapidly gaining weight very early in the pregnancy.

This was indeed the same pattern with my DD (18 months). I ended up putting on 3.5 stone which took ages to shift off. Admitedly I did eat all the wrong stuff and paid the price in the long run.

I'm now a little wiser what I eat but unfortunately because I'm feeling so sicky I don't want to eat healthy food. I'm also hungary every 2 hours I'd say. I also have a very low metablism which doesn't help too.

On a normal day I don't eat much, so for me to now be eating every 2 hours healthy or not, I'm bound to put on weight.

I reckon I've gained 3/4 lb already. This is alot isn't it?

I'm also constipated so that bloats me out too. The Cyclogest doesn't help the situation. Yet again suffered badly with constipation with DD.

If you've got any advice, solutions, support I'd be really greatful.

Thanks alot.

Ali.x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Toddy said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I'm 6.5 weeks pregnant and I'm already gaining weight fast.
> 
> ...


Moderate weight gain is perfectly OK. Ask your midwife for further advice on this and also for a referral to to dietician as these people can be extremely helpful to pregnant ladies.

Good luck!

Peter


----------

